# Caiti Finally Kidded - Fluffy Pics



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I knew something was up that late afternoon, so I separated her and kept an eye on her all night.

Sure enough, 3:30AM rolls around and she delivered two gorgeous kids. Was like spitting watermelon seeds, it was so easy. She had them up and nursing in no time flat.

She delivered..what else? Two bucklings. Pllleeeaaase forgive my disappointment, but this means, in three years of keeping goats now, I've had 13 kids born. 11 of those have been bucklings. The only two doelings were Lily's doelings that didn't make it even 24 hours.

Talk about bad odds!!

BUT don't get me wrong, they are BEAUTIFUL kids, healthy! I made CERTAIN they got a tummy full each, and then collected some colostrum for the freezer.

Here we go, more pictures tomorrow (later today) when they are fluffy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Caiti Finally Kidded*

Congrats on the babies maybe one day you will get those does and they will make it.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Caiti Finally Kidded*

They are beautiful!

I think the darker one is my favorite lols. I can see the light one is a chamoise like the dam - is the dark one a chamoise too? The dark one looks like he could be almost be a dark cou clair.

Hear you on the disappointment on the 11 buck kids! Been there! At least dam and twins are healthy! From the pictures Caiti looks like she has a nice teat size to milk 

Congrats on a healthy Caiti and kids and I will keep my fingers crossed that you will start having more doe kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Caiti Finally Kidded*

Awww Congrats!! They are so adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Caiti Finally Kidded*

So adorable...... congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Caiti Finally Kidded*

Thank you, they are absolutely beautiful! A couple of fluffy pictures I got during morning chores.

The dam, Caiti, is indeed very easy to milk, and a good milker. She has very poor attachments, but she's also been overbred. She's getting a nice break after this for once. I hate kidding in the Texas heat. (I bought her and Lily bred) Caiti's daughter as a FF had one of the loveliest udders I've ever seen in person and was a dream to milk.




























Oh - Caiti is also polled. The little chamoise buckling doesn't have quite a "swirly" head as his brother, but I've never seen a newborn polled kid. I imagine I'll know soon enough though.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are so cute!

Udder attachments - over breeding would not effect the attachments - what normally breaks down the attachments is a over full udder. But then again I have seen people over udder does at shows over and over and some does attachments do hold while I have seen other does udder attachments look great as yearling and loose it in future freshenings. I remember one GCH I saw that looked great as a 1st freshening 2 year old and then after that freshening it was hard to believe she was a GCH! Her owner had a bad habit of over uddering - I always wondered if she had not been over uddered if her attachments would have held. (if you wonder what I mean by over uddered - instead of 12 hours of milk they would skip a milking so the doe had 24 hours of milk or more so the udder was nice and tight show time).

Just keep sure you bred her to a buck that throws great udder attachments and you will be fine! The fact she is producing daughters that are looking good is great!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Her poor udder never "dries up" so to speak. My other does, once dry, suck the udder up to almost nothing. Caiti always looks in milk, but just with a hanging dry bag. Not that she ever has had much of a chance to HAVE a dry udder...ahem. 

I'm sure she's been left to overfill more than once. She's been used as a baby maker. That might be okay with some people, but I believe in respecting your animals. I don't like to breed them with less than 10 months between kiddings, although in certain cases I could understand less time.

But having them kid, be bred back, kid again, bred back again, kid again...I do believe it was one of the reason's Lily had so much trouble and lost her kids. She was bred a mere two months after kidding, and before that, she had been bred right after kidding again.

Not my cup of tea, and you could see the effects it had.

Sorry for the rambling, but that kind of thing just gets my goat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable little boys, yes the lighter one appears to be polled, you'll know for sure within a week.

Your odds will change, it depends on the sire as far as the number of :kidred: and :kidblue: ...I'm sure you know that though. :wink: 
And I agree with you as far as the number of times a doe should be bred, respect and love go hand in hand.... I love the milk my girls provide for me and without adorable kids there would be no milk, which is why I freeze a good bit during peak to allow them a break until freshened again a year later. I'd rather have healthy happy girls who give awesome kids and milk than unhealthy that would have problems and not so good milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....so cute...... :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

These little guys are by Chestnut, who has sired 5 doelings and 6 bucklings now. He's been sold, and I used Roadhouse on my five Nigerian does, so we'll have to see how HE does!

And my Nubian does will be going to see Commando, who is just the most stunning Nubian buck. I'm just hoping that my luck is about to turn and I'll be flooded with doelings.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I totally understand what you are saying! 

And Caiti looks like she is a nice milker and when you have a good milker you are most likely going to have to milk her even with kids nursing - to me that is the perfect dairy goat as she produces for her kids and your table and it is too bad someone did not see that till you! When my Alpine Janine freshened for the first time (she is 11 years old now -time go too quickly) she had a single kid and was milking 8 pounds two weeks fresh - talk about setting the bar high for other first fresheners lols! What a waste it would have been if she had gone to a herd that did not milk her.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute! Congratulations!
-Tina


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, they are very handsome! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lighter buck is polled :thumb:

sorry about the bucks - I know the feeling but its never been that bad for me, Im sorry :hug: maybe next year will be better - here's hoping


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm telling ya, I'm be covered in the doelings come December, and *fingers crossed* when my Nubians kid out in early spring!

Yup I definitely think the little lighter boy is polled, his head is so nice and smooth. Yay, means I only have to burn one.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the darker buckling, but both have neat colors. Here is to some does for you next year. It really stinks that you are getting all bucklings. Mine usually do a boy/girl or a two of one sex and one of another. I've been lucky to get both sexes from most of my does. But then I think that there is a lack of bucklings available for people looking to add a quailty sire to their herd...so if they are good enough, you can help supply that demand. I found one to buy, but I had to breed the other I was looking for.


----------

